# How long should I wait for a breeder to contact me back?



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey! I'm wondering how long I should wait for a breeder to contact me back. I know that it can take time, because of litters and other things. What if they don't have a litter or aren't doing anything else? And I know sometimes you have to email some again. Should I give it a little over 2 weeks? I contacted a few German Shepherd breeders, but I know with one I should contact them on Monday or Tuesday if I don't hear back from them today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Do any of them have FB pages or phone numbers? That might be faster


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Do any of them have FB pages or phone numbers? That might be faster


I don't like Facebook, but they do have phone numbers! I can be a bit phone shy because it can be hard for me to understand people over the phone, (I have a APD) but I will try that. Thank you!!!


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

When I contacted a few breeders by email, they all got back to me in a few days. Now I will say what your message was might influence the response. If you asked how soon and how much and that was it. I can seen a breeder ignoring you. I gave a little history of my experience with dogs and what I was looking for in a GSD.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> When I contacted a few breeders by email, they all got back to me in a few days. Now I will say what your message was might influence the response. If you asked how soon and how much and that was it. I can seen a breeder ignoring you. I gave a little history of my experience with dogs and what I was looking for in a GSD.


Okay, thank you! I knew that. I would never ask about their prices in the email. That seems like the most annoy thing you could ask a good breeder. I said why I was interested in them, what I was looking for in a GSD, and I also gave my history of experience with my dogs and what breeds they were, and also if we could stay in touch to get to know each other and build a rapport.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't ask how soon it will be too.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

If you haven't gotten an answer in 2 weeks try again. Some people get busy and forget, stuff gets lost, life stuff happens, ect... Some breeders are easier to get a hold of than others. If you sent in a super detailed e-mail some like that and others are turned off by it. I like to put out feelers by expressing an interest in a puppy from them and that I want to learn more about their program. More info about me and my experience can be shared as requested. A big info dump at first contact can be too much.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Bramble said:


> If you haven't gotten an answer in 2 weeks try again. Some people get busy and forget, stuff gets lost, life stuff happens, ect... Some breeders are easier to get a hold of than others. If you sent in a super detailed e-mail some like that and others are turned off by it. I like to put out feelers by expressing an interest in a puppy from them and that I want to learn more about their program. More info about me and my experience can be shared as requested. A big info dump at first contact can be too much.


Ah! Okay, thank you.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

When I was looking, one breeder who was highly recommended by this forum at that time never contacted me. I went back and realized I had given too much information and the person probably did not want to deal with me by email or phone. Their website had an information questionnaire which I did not care to fill out unless I was going to buy from them because of the time involved. If they have a contact form on their website, use that first. If they say to email, then just tell them you like their dogs and would like further information. Some breeders sadly, don’t have the have time to build a rapport. If they breed but have another job, they don’t want to spend a lot of time with buyers or potential buyers. If thst is important to you, then keep looking.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Breeders I know breeder got back to me a few weeks as they were away. Some I found prefer different methods of contact. Some prefers calls over emails and some seem to prefer direct messages through fb. Try different ways.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Right now, I'm inclined to cut everyone some extra slack. Lots of extra, actually..... JMHO. 

There were quite a few who postponed their breedings or changed their plans this spring, and that's on top of the extra stress everyone is under (whether working or not). 

And I'd second the suggestion to give a phone call. There are plenty of great people who don't live in their email inbox. If s/he has listed a phone number publicly, consider it an invitation to call.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> When I was looking, one breeder who was highly recommended by this forum at that time never contacted me. I went back and realized I had given too much information and the person probably did not want to deal with me by email or phone. Their website had an information questionnaire which I did not care to fill out unless I was going to buy from them because of the time involved. If they have a contact form on their website, use that first. If they say to email, then just tell them you like their dogs and would like further information. Some breeders sadly, don’t have the have time to build a rapport. If they breed but have another job, they don’t want to spend a lot of time with buyers or potential buyers. If thst is important to you, then keep looking.


Okay, thank you.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Jenny720 said:


> Breeders I know breeder got back to me a few weeks as they were away. Some I found prefer different methods of contact. Some prefers calls over emails and some seem to prefer direct messages through fb. Try different ways.


Okay, thank you.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

WIBackpacker said:


> Right now, I'm inclined to cut everyone some extra slack. Lots of extra, actually..... JMHO.
> 
> There were quite a few who postponed their breedings or changed their plans this spring, and that's on top of the extra stress everyone is under (whether working or not).
> 
> And I'd second the suggestion to give a phone call. There are plenty of great people who don't live in their email inbox. If s/he has listed a phone number publicly, consider it an invitation to call.


You're right!

Yeah, everyone is under a lot of stress.

Okay, thank you🙂! I only live in my email inbox because I have to for right now, but I will start calling a few breeders, maybe on Tuesday?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

If you have other breeders you are interested in, contact them as well.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Depends on where you contacted them! On this forum, that there were PMs was very obvious, now you have to go look....and many people are not on here as much as they used to be as the focus of the forum is much more pet oriented and there are fewer more complex breed discussions that there were a few years ago....

Lee


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> If you have other breeders you are interested in, contact them as well.


Okay, thank you. I have been.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

wolfstraum said:


> Depends on where you contacted them! On this forum, that there were PMs was very obvious, now you have to go look....and many people are not on here as much as they used to be as the focus of the forum is much more pet oriented and there are fewer more complex breed discussions that there were a few years ago....
> 
> Lee


Okay, thank you. I have been contacting breeders from their emails from their websites only, but I will start calling some of them on Tuesday.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I can understand that getting responses to emails is not as effective as when you have the option to call. In my dog training days, most emailers were just shopping around and it hardly led to an actual business call, but callers were more serious and committed.


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> I can understand that getting responses to emails is not as effective as when you have the option to call. In my dog training days, most emailers were just shopping around and it hardly led to an actual business call, but callers were more serious and committed.


Yeah, I can too. I emailed first because I have a APD and it can be hard to understand people on the phone. I'm going to call a breeder tomorrow, but I'm going to wait to call the other one because it's only been 3 days since I emailed them.


----------

